# Happy birthday to me



## kweinert

a day early.

Well, since I've started collecting wood too big to reduce on the bandsaw, we had talked about a chain saw. Then I rediscovered the little Stihl and I've been waiting for the manual to come in the mail so I can figure out how to tighten up the chain.

Then we had a big windstorm last night and the crabapple in the side yard that we had trimmed earlier this year lost it's last trunk.

So, after going to AncientArborist's place this morning to pick up a couple of things we stopped by HD for a chain saw.

We ended up with a Poulan PP4218AVX and I now have a supply of crabapple and I'm getting set to break down a couple of elm chunks I picked up yesterday from a tree company. Going to see if I can get that to spalt, mainly because I'm acquiring wood faster than I can turn it.

I need to work on my double turning technique - one hard part is figuring out where to get paper bags any more. The harder part is practicing so I can turn green bowls/forms faster :)

I'm in here because I'm not sure which overheated more - me or the saw. After failing to get it to restart again I came in to get some water and write about this.

Ken


----------



## txpaulie

Congrats on the new saw, and happy early B-day!

I've a few trees to trim/remove also, but it's just too freakin' hot!:dash2:

p


----------



## LoneStar

Happy birthday Sir. Have fun with the new toy


----------



## shadetree_1

Happy Birthday my friend! Enjoy!


----------



## ripjack13

Happy Birthday!!! 

You know the screw that holds the arm onto it? Loosen it and pull the blade out tight. But not too tight. It wants to have some slack so it will turn easy.....at least thats how it is on mine....don't scold me if I'm incorrect.


----------



## kweinert

ripjack13 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> You know the screw that holds the arm onto it? Loosen it and pull the blade out tight. But not too tight. It wants to have some slack so it will turn easy.....at least thats how it is on mine....don't scold me if I'm incorrect.



I'll give that a try on the little Stihl. The Poulan is much easier. Of course, it could be easier because i actually have directions for that one :)

Ken


----------



## woodtickgreg

Chain tension is usually pretty much the same on all saws, the only real difference is where the adjustment screw is. the process is like this: loosen the bar nuts, their is usually 2 but not always, find the tensioner screw and turn it to move the bar out and tighten the chain, not too tight, you should be able to turn the chain by hand with the brake off. Tighten the bar nuts and your done. A loose chain is dangerous to you and can seriously damage the saw and you if it comes off. learn to do it and do it properly for your safety, to prevent damage to the saw, and for better saw performance.


----------



## kweinert

So I spent some time cutting up the crabapple and then the elm I picked up yesterday and the cedar i picked up this morning. No pictures of the crabapple as that's already under the tarp to see if I can induce some spalting. Some of the elm is there as well, but I have a couple of elm crotches that are too large for me to mount up on my lathe:

[attachment=8699]

And the cedar has some really nice color in it:

[attachment=8700]

Using a chain saw, even one this small, can take some getting used to. I split two of the other pieces of elm because they're too large to fit on the lathe. Now I'm a bit sore :)

Still, a good time was had by all.

Ken


----------



## kweinert

woodtickgreg said:


> Chain tension is usually pretty much the same on all saws, the only real difference is where the adjustment screw is. the process is like this: loosen the bar nuts, their is usually 2 but not always, find the tensioner screw and turn it to move the bar out and tighten the chain, not too tight, you should be able to turn the chain by hand with the brake off. Tighten the bar nuts and your done. A loose chain is dangerous to you and can seriously damage the saw and you if it comes off. learn to do it and do it properly for your safety, to prevent damage to the saw, and for better saw performance.



Thanks for the advice. I noticed on the little Stihl that when I started cutting you could see the chain not in the guide on the bottom. I quit right away because that just didn't look right at all.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Split and seal that cedar asap as it is prone to checking.


----------



## kweinert

woodtickgreg said:


> Split and seal that cedar asap as it is prone to checking.



If I recall correctly it shouldn't need to be split but I did seal it.

Of course, now I understand why people buy anchorseal instead of using paraffin. Don't ask me how I know. :)

Ken


----------



## Vern Tator

Congratulations, Happy Birthday! You might want to make a small stand, out of scrap, to hold your wood while you re-saw it. Makes it easier and safer. Just a couple of 2x4s with a couple laid over them,and nailed, forming a double cross, or a tic tac toe pattern, will work. It also keeps the saw chain out of the dirt. I use a stand make of 4x4, because I had them, and because I re-saw on a concrete driveway. Logging in the city is pretty different.


----------



## woodtickgreg

You started talking about wood and saws and I missed The most important part.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Kevin

Congrats Ken - we're happy for you. 

Get some chaps. Do not pass go, do not collect $200 until you do. 

:naughty:

I ripped the buckles of my left chap leg yesterday and milled a tree without them. But after a while I felt so vulnerable that I shut down until I repaired them. Ripped a towel into strips and made makeshift fasteners. 

All it takes is one little "oops" into your femoral and you're done. Happens more frequently than you might imagine.


----------



## kweinert

Vern Tator said:


> Congratulations, Happy Birthday! You might want to make a small stand, out of scrap, to hold your wood while you re-saw it. Makes it easier and safer. Just a couple of 2x4s with a couple laid over them,and nailed, forming a double cross, or a tic tac toe pattern, will work. It also keeps the saw chain out of the dirt. I use a stand make of 4x4, because I had them, and because I re-saw on a concrete driveway. Logging in the city is pretty different.



Yeah, I'll have to do something. I did have the wood off the ground and never got the chain in the dirt - but boy is my back sore this morning.

Guess it just confirms that spending most of your day on a keyboard doesn't lead to great physical fitness.

:lolol:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ken, Kevin is so right about the chaps and safety in general. A chainsaw is without question the most dangerous tool you will use, accidents happen in the blink of an eye and can be life altering, Make sure you learn to properly tension your chain, make sure the chain break works, wear eye and ear protection, and if felling tree's a hard hat is a must. Huskvarna has some great videos on how to safely use a chainsaw. We would like to have you and all your limbs around for another birthday!


----------



## kweinert

Missus Rebuild said:


> Happy Birthday Ken!!!! Great gift for you, and great looking wood too...can't wait to see what you do with it!



Those elm crotches are too large for me to work with so I'm either going to cut them up for something smaller or donate to help the Front Range Woodturners club I belong to.

If anyone here is interested . . .

Guess I should go get some measurements and post something up over in the sell/trade area. Think they're too big (at least the two big ones) for FRB shipping so that may limit their saleability.


----------



## kweinert

Given that I'll believe all you folks with more experience - the chaps are ordered, be here Thursday/Friday, and I'll refrain from cutting up more wood until they get here.

I will be building something to get the wood up off the ground further in anticipation of their arrival. :)

Thanks.


----------



## dean jordan

kweinert said:


> So I spent some time cutting up the crabapple and then the elm I picked up yesterday and the cedar i picked up this morning. No pictures of the crabapple as that's already under the tarp to see if I can induce some spalting. Some of the elm is there as well, but I have a couple of elm crotches that are too large for me to mount up on my lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cedar has some really nice color in it:
> 
> 
> 
> Using a chain saw, even one this small, can take some getting used to. I split two of the other pieces of elm because they're too large to fit on the lathe
> [/quoteHi Ken I noticed on your crotck cut elm that you cutthe logs on the end grain. You will have much easier cutting if you cut from the side of a log with the grain. you will get nice curly shavings and it will be much faster.Im sure others might not agree but try it smetime and I think it is safer unless you have a ripping blade on your saw. My 2cents worth


----------



## kweinert

dean jordan said:


> Hi Ken I noticed on your crotck cut elm that you cutthe logs on the end grain. You will have much easier cutting if you cut from the side of a log with the grain. you will get nice curly shavings and it will be much faster.Im sure others might not agree but try it smetime and I think it is safer unless you have a ripping blade on your saw. My 2cents worth



I appreciate advice but I'm not quite sure I understand yours. Purely me not having enough experience to quite get what you're saying.

I'm just not sure how else I'd approach splitting the crotch to get the 'Y' shape differently.

However, let me describe what I did and what I think you're saying:

What I did was stand the crotch up on end on top of a large pine log with the 'Y' part of the crotch sticking up and cut it down towards the pine log.

What I think you might be saying is that I would have had an easier time/better cut if I would have laid the log on it's side with the 'Y' oriented vertically and cut from the bottom towards me.

Is that close or am I still completely lost here?

In any case I do appreciate the advice as I'm real new to using the chainsaw. 

I will note that given the advice here I now have a pair of chaps and steel toed boots for the next time I venture out to use it.


----------



## dean jordan

What I meant is to lay the crotch on its side and then cut from the top side to the bottom side with the saw oriented parallel to the grain. someone help me please I dont think Im explaining it well. you still want o cut through the y like you did just not across the grain.
Here is a pic
this way you are cutting with the grain rather than cutting across end grain when spitting a log in half you should go the same way
[attachment=9248]


----------



## woodtickgreg

dean jordan said:


> What I meant is to lay the crotch on its side and then cut from the top side to the bottom side with the saw oriented parallel to the grain. someone help me please I dont think Im explaining it well. you still want o cut through the y like you did just not across the grain.
> Here is a pic
> this way you are cutting with the grain rather than cutting across end grain when spitting a log in half you should go the same way


How thought full, pics always help!


----------



## kweinert

dean jordan said:


> What I meant is to lay the crotch on its side and then cut from the top side to the bottom side with the saw oriented parallel to the grain. someone help me please I dont think Im explaining it well. you still want o cut through the y like you did just not across the grain.
> Here is a pic
> this way you are cutting with the grain rather than cutting across end grain when spitting a log in half you should go the same way



Yep, that's what I thought you meant. 

Thanks for the picture, it's much better than my description :)

I'll definitely give that a try the next time I need to break down some wood - which will most likely be when I split some of the cedar into 1/2 round bowl blanks.


----------

